# Help! Ideas Needed!



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've run a fund-raiser haunted trail for the last four years. For each of those four years, my wife and two of her friends have been some incarnation of witches. They're tired of doing that, and quite frankly, I'm tired of seeing it, lol.

These three ladies want to continue to work together and are expecting me to come up with a new idea/theme for them to use. And I'm coming up empty. Any ideas?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampire scene


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Greek Mythology.....Medusa, The Sirens, or some such


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Sit down with them and just start talking about some of the ideas that have been posted so far, the Greek mythology ideas are a great start and vampires is always a winner. But by talking with them you can get a better feel of what they are up for and I bet it will kickstart some crazy ideas of their own which will make it all worth it because then it is their idea and they will be into it so much more by them having a hand in it. I have taking people before and just grabbed lunch and talked about a couple ideas I had for a scene when they were not interested in coming up with anything and from that seen all sorts of crazy and creepy ideas rise up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Greek mythology idea was the first thing that popped into my head, which means I'm thinking like Jack Reaper

How about evil fairies? That would make for some fun makeup and demented hairstyles.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Harpies, Could be really neat. also in the mythological area. 
Could you add a male and have the scene be a jack the ripper scene?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Zombies. :zombie:

or grave robbers...

or Insane asylum escapees.

or what about creepy dolls?


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I also immediately thought Greek mythology.

The Erinyes/Furies would be an awesome set up for a scene. They're basically the old guard of mother goddesses who feed off of blood spilt on the earth during crimes within a family line. They push for revenge for intergenerational family murder and stalk and harass perpetrators until they are driven mad.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

i like the greek mythology thing (especially sirens) why not clowns? i'm suprized noone said that lol clowns are sweet!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No one said clowns because we all secretly hate and fear them. Some of us not so secretly.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I think grantbrott had the best idea; sit down with them for a brainstorming session. We did that with a couple of our actors who helped with set-up last year and got some cool ideas we may not have thought of otherwise for this year's go-around.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

zombies are popular these days...so are vampires.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Zombies...which goes along with current movies like Zombieland and Crazies. Fast ones, not the slow ones.

Have some eviserated victims on the ground being devoured.


----------

